# auto-cad plot drivers



## jbcarey (Jan 5, 2006)

To make my calcomp plotter work with windows XP I need three files from the Windows NT4 instalation CD in the (i386) folder: 
PSCRIPT.DLL
PSCRIPTUI.DLL
PSCRIPT.HLP
does anyone out here have them or directions to them?
Jeff Carey


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

i have an nt4 disc and pscript.dll is on it. the second is pscrptui.dll, which is probably the one you want, but there isn't a pscript help file in there.


----------



## dnz1018 (Apr 25, 2006)

*Help with files also*



jbcarey said:


> To make my calcomp plotter work with windows XP I need three files from the Windows NT4 instalation CD in the (i386) folder:
> PSCRIPT.DLL
> PSCRIPTUI.DLL
> PSCRIPT.HLP
> ...


Did you ever get the files you needed I need them also if you do get them.:4-


----------

